# driver



## cebca5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi , iust hoping for a bit of advice on my driver . Currently playing with Ping G15 , 10.5 degree with regular ping TFC shaft . I am hitting it around 210-220 carry , hitting it straight , odd time to left but still a staight flight , i am aroung 85-90 % FIR , but with a high ball flight and i am wanting a more penatrating ball flight . Was looking at getting Titliest 910 d2 driver , any good advice welcome please on what type of shaft etc . Swing speed is about 90-95mph


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Changing clubs can be one way of gaining distance you could try a lower loft like 9* but most of us don't reach the full potential of our own current club it may be a cheaper and have a bigger benefit if you get some lessons, I am not saying that your game is bad hitting it consistently 210-220 isn't a bad thing but a pro would help you improve this and it could help all around the course not just driving. Welcome to the site too!


----------

